
WhatsApp fake news are dominating in Brazillian presidential election - neves
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/17/opinion/brazil-election-fake-news-whatsapp.html
======
neves
I thought the internet Will would democratize society, and always defended
privacy and cryptography.

I was wrong. Deadly wrong.

The spread of fake news in Facebook WhatsApp is a menace to free society. The
amount of libel in these orchestrated WhatsApp is a lot worse than described.
We will elect a far right candidate based just in lies and the worst Hunan
instincts.

